# Is a major geomagnetic storm heading our way?



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

__





New Sunspot In Sight!!






spaceweathergallery.com





Details here: https://www.spaceweather.com/

To put things in perspective, this is Earth, our fragile little ball hurling through space, compared to this new sunspot:


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 27, 2022)

Judging by its path, the answer is yes. It is hurtling toward us


----------



## cuttime (Mar 27, 2022)

Perhaps. As a long time DXer (shortwave enthusiast), I've kept an eye on these things most of my life. The best thing that could happen is some spectacular Auroras. I live in the southeastern US, and about 35 years ago, as I was still a smoker at the time, I was taking an outside smoke break and witnessed a an extremely bright, blood red glow in about the first third of the northern sky. I thought it was a major fire reflecting off low clouds or smoke and I could hear emergency vehicles rushing around. It was quite a sight. I watched this for about 30 minutes. This was about 8:30 pm. I was really beginning to question what was going on, so I went inside and turned the TV on, and on the local TV weather men broke into network programming and started explaining that what we were witnessing was the Aurora Borealis. One of them said' "if your kids are asleep, wake them up right now so they can see, because this will probably never happen again in their lifetimes". I've never witnessed it again, and I'm sure I don't have to tell you how rare it is in this part of the country. As a Canadian, I'm sure you wouldn't have been quite so astounded, but maybe just as awed.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 27, 2022)

I lived on a farm in upstate NY in 1974 and we had an amazing display of the Northern Lights one night. It was spectacularly hallucinogenic,multiple pulsating colors! At the time we had no idea what we were witnessing so we turned on the local radio station and after some confusion even from the announcer about what everyone was seeing they finally figured out and explained we were seeing a rare but very good example of the Northern Lights. To this day it was simply one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes, here in Canada we see Aurora Borealis quite often. Beautiful!!!

But my physicist husband tells me that they can be be deadly too with today's dependence on electricity, computers, satellites, communications, GPS, etc.

He's referring to a Carrington-type Event, that fortunately happened in 1959, disrupting only telegraphic services then but that, today, would be devasting. According to the Lloyds of London it might take *up to two years* to get back to normal!!





Source:


https://assets.lloyds.com/assets/pdf-solar-storm-risk-to-the-north-american-electric-grid/1/pdf-Solar-Storm-Risk-to-the-North-American-Electric-Grid.pdf


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Judging by its path, the answer is yes. It is hurtling toward us


Actually I was talking about the next upcoming one... The new sunspots have been... well... spotted  and depending on when and if a corona mass ejection (CME) will happen and the position of the earth on its orbit and the orientation of the Sun this might lead to major trouble.

Here are the news:


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

These days I'm especially sensitive to _anything_ that might affect our _Fragile World..._


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Speaking of Earth "hurling through space" my hubby just sent me this recent article. Blame him for it!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

BTW here in Québec, we had such an event but _much_ smaller in 1989!

Because of it our 1000 km-long power lines had to be modified to protect them...as I was told. Don't ask me how!... 








The Day the Sun Brought Darkness


On March 13, 1989 the entire province of Quebec, Canada suffered an electrical power blackout caused by a solar storm.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 27, 2022)

THX ! for heads-up ! Article stated today and tomorrow hitting earth ? 
Guess we will know soon if this one is notable event. ⚡🌩️ 🌟


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 27, 2022)

What a fascinating article! (And I was interested to learn that the author, Ethan Siegel, earned his doctorate from UF)








Spoiler: The answer lies within. . .


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 27, 2022)

Not totally related but the farm I lived on back in 1974 was near Ithaca NY and one night we were invited to a party at a house that turned out to be Carl Sagan’s residence. In the back yard there was an observatory with a really good telescope. We took turns looking through it,WOW! It was really interesting! To this day I love visuals of space,which might explain my avatar.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> THX ! for heads-up ! Article stated today and tomorrow hitting earth ?
> Guess we will know soon if this one is notable event. ⚡🌩️ 🌟


I think we will be ok for this one, as it will only affect us slightly, but what do I know?!  I was referring to the article above "NEW SUNSPOT EMERGES" that is huge and might be hiding something even more nefarious on the other face of the Sun! 

Btw I was explained in recent years that the Sun does rotate on itself too! Wow, who knew? Not me!  Being married to a physicist is very tiring!


----------



## cuttime (Mar 27, 2022)

Ah yes, the Carrington Event. Or, if you're feeling really dire, an EMP. I'll just hope for the Aurora.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Not totally related but the farm I lived on back in 1974 was near Ithaca NY and one night we were invited to a party at a house that turned out to be Carl Sagan’s residence. In the back yard there was an observatory with a really good telescope. We took turns looking through it,Wow it was really interesting! To this day I love visuals of space,which might explain my avatar.


That's such a cool story Kenny!!! Carl Sagan!!! I mentioned him in relation to my latest track:




__





Fragile World - now with a STUNNING VIDEO by our own @CreativeForge !


Recent world events have slowed me down. I find it harder to concentrate on music but they have made me think again about how fragile our little planet is, how delicate is the balance between us and Nature and how chaotic it is between us, humans. Technocrats and politicians should not decide...




vi-control.net


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 27, 2022)

When the worlds digital money goes bye bye due to solar flare.... then wow, as then there is no way to prove money was ever there.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> When the worlds digital money goes bye bye due to solar flare.... then wow, as then there is no way to prove money was ever there.


And what about all my NFTs paid for in bitcoins!!!


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 27, 2022)

One day a Global Reset is going to happen. :(

However, our imagination will save us, as what was once imagined, and then made real, will surely be made real again. Well, maybe.


----------



## ptram (Mar 27, 2022)

Now I understand all those pictures of Northern Lights from some contacts I have in Norway!

Paolo


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm prepared.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

The next step in human evolution...



​


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

cuttime said:


> I live in the southeastern US, and about 35 years ago...


I just realized that it could very well have been the 1989 auroras I mentioned above. They exactly extended very far south.

"The storm began on Earth with extremely intense auroras at the poles. *The aurora could be seen as far south as Texas and Florida.* As this occurred during the Cold War, an unknown number of people worried that *a nuclear first strike* might be in progress." 








March 1989 geomagnetic storm - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org












Chapter 1 : A Conflagration of Storms


Chapter 1 : A Conflagration of Storms



www.solarstorms.org


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Situation evolving...Check https://www.spaceweather.com/
New spots. Each yellow background granule is the size of Texas.




Right one. Several times larger than the Earth!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

By the way: the Sun's diameter is 100 times Earth's.
So you can fit *one million earths* inside of our Sun!!!
And it's a very very small star my husband tells me.

Each blue ball is one Earth here:


----------



## cuttime (Mar 27, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I just realized that it could very well have been the 1989 auroras I mentioned above. They exactly extended very far south.
> 
> "The storm began on Earth with extremely intense auroras at the poles. *The aurora could be seen as far south as Texas and Florida.* As this occurred during the Cold War, an unknown number of people worried that *a nuclear first strike* might be in progress."
> 
> ...


I think you're right. Astounding!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 27, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I lived on a farm in upstate NY in 1974 and we had an amazing display of the Northern Lights one night. It was spectacularly hallucinogenic,multiple pulsating colors! At the time we had no idea what we were witnessing so we turned on the local radio station and after some confusion even from the announcer about what everyone was seeing they finally figured out and explained we were seeing a rare but very good example of the Northern Lights. To this day it was simply one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.


Oh boy... I lived in a hippie commune in 1974-75, about 150 miles north of Quebec city (in the Saguenay), and one night we witnessed northern lights of that kind of intensity. 3 main colors were almost fluorescent, green, cream and pinkish. And it was covering 2/3 of the sky, and there were pockets of movement and swirls everywhere you looked.

We had never seen anything like it, and to this day haven't. It was so unusual, we were out of our minds with wonder, words were of no use, we were just yelling and pointing in amazement, some of us rolling in the grass like kids before such almost supernatural phenomenon...

I wonder if we saw the same event, 550 miles apart...?? Wowzers... 

p.s. I also saw what I think was a nova exploding in the night sky above Fort Stockton in Texas in 1977 or 78. It was like a slow motion camera flash bulb coming to life and dying out. The guy talking to me at the time (another hitchhiker like me) saw my face glow. He was a Jesus Freak (that's what they were called) so this must have given him quite a buzz. 

We were discussing Genesis' album The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway, which he believed was prophetic, signaling the beginning of the end-times. This kind of belief happened at the time, we searched the lyrics for "clues..."


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 28, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Oh boy... I lived in a hippie commune in 1974-75, about 150 miles north of Quebec city (in the Saguenay), and one night we witnessed northern lights of that kind of intensity. 3 main colors were almost fluorescent, green, cream and pinkish. And it was covering 2/3 of the sky, and there were pockets of movement and swirls everywhere you looked.
> 
> We had never seen anything like it, and to this day haven't. It was so unusual, we were out of our minds with wonder, words were of no use, we were just yelling and pointing in amazement, some of us rolling in the grass like kids before such almost supernatural phenomenon...
> 
> ...




I would bet money that we witnessed the same event, 500 miles between the locations vs the distance we see looking at the entire sky is actually quite close from my perspective,if that makes sense.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> p.s. I also saw what I think was a nova exploding in the night sky above Fort Stockton in Texas in 1977 or 78. It was like a slow motion camera flash bulb coming to life and dying out. The guy talking to me at the time (another hitchhiker like me) saw my face glow. He was a Jesus Freak (that's what they were called) so this must have given him quite a buzz.


My hubby searched a bit the astronomical records and could not find anything. He thinks that what you observed then was possibly a comet. There were many during those years, in 1977 and in 1978.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 28, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> My hubby searched a bit the astronomical records and could not find anything. He thinks that what you observed then was possibly a comet. There were many during those years, in 1977 and in 1978.


Hmmm... so would a comet behave this way, within a few seconds?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Hmmm... so would a comet behave this way, within a few seconds?


I will ask him asap. I don't know. Maybe he missed that part? Scientists!...


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 28, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I will ask him asap. I don't know. Maybe he missed that part? Scientists!...


Maybe this could help, it was in December, quite sure it was in 1977.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Maybe this could help, it was in December, quite sure it was in 1977.


Ok, will tell him! 

Edit: he _did_ miss the part where you mentioned that it was quick. He says: "maybe a meteor then?". Anyway I think that it must have been a very cool experience!!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> And it's a very very small star my husband tells me.


He suggests this video to get a feel of the size of Earth and of our Sun compared to other stars in the universe... Impressive!!! 

By the way I collaborated with morn1415 in 2019, when I composed music for a NASA video commemorating the 50th anniversary of the Apollo 11 lunar landing in July 1969. Cool stuff! Check it out!!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 28, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Yeah, some Stars are really, really big compared to our "small" Sun.
> 
> Just think how big Will Smith is.
> 
> ah hahahhahahhahhahahah


Ha ! Will who ???


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 28, 2022)

The images in the video are jaw-dropping--Thanks for this, Tatiana.
With all due deference to Dr Sagan (I'm a long-time fan), we are not even a trillionth of a pale blue yocto-speck.
However, ". . . I could be bounded in a nutshell and count myself a King of infinite space"


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> "a King of infinite space"


You will love the cover of the upcoming (few hours away now!) companion video for my piece *Fragile World* !! Stay tuned!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

@Double Helix, here's what I meant when I quoted you writing "a King of infinite space". He might not be a King but he's a Prince, a Little Prince, in front of infinite space with his rose, wishing for peace...

​


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 28, 2022)

Captivating video, befitting the soundtrack


“If someone loves a flower, of which just one single blossom grows, in all the millions of stars, it is enough to make him happy just to look at the stars.”


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 28, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Not totally related but the farm I lived on back in 1974 was near Ithaca NY and one night we were invited to a party at a house that turned out to be Carl Sagan’s residence. In the back yard there was an observatory with a really good telescope. We took turns looking through it,WOW! It was really interesting! To this day I love visuals of space,which might explain my avatar.


Amazing. Would have been so awesome to meet Carl Sagan, what a legend.


----------



## KEM (Mar 28, 2022)

I don’t know what any of these big words mean, am I going to die soon??


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 28, 2022)

KEM said:


> I don’t know what any of these big words mean, am I going to die soon??


Yes, but not for the reasons you think.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

Update: https://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 28, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Amazing. Would have been so awesome to meet Carl Sagan, what a legend.



*note* the party was at Mr.Sagen’s residence,he didn’t throw the party.
He wasn’t even there ,the caretaker threw the party! lol 😂


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> *note* the party was at Mr.Sagan’s residence,he didn’t throw the party.
> He wasn’t even there ,the caretaker threw the party! lol 😂


Do you mean his Sphinx House ?? Wow Kenny you do like to live dangerously! Not a good place for a party... with alcohol... at night! 



​


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 29, 2022)

@Tatiana Gordeeva
Dearest Auntie,
I don’t remember anything that rustic or secluded but it almost 50 years ago!
It was somewhere around Ithaca NY / Cornell University but unfortunately that’s about as much as I recall.
You might not believe this but you needn’t worry about me being too tipsy even if I was at a place like that,at the time for a brief almost two year period yours truly abstained from alcohol and all other substances!
Rest assured I have been making up for this unexcused transgression ever since!
😜


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> *I don’t remember* *anything* that rustic or secluded...


That's my whole point Kenny! 

Just kidding of course! You will always be my favorite, and actually only, nephew.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> *note* the party was at Mr.Sagen’s residence,he didn’t throw the party.
> He wasn’t even there ,the caretaker threw the party! lol 😂


Haha! Well never mind but still cool


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 29, 2022)

KEM said:


> I don’t know what any of these big words mean, am I going to die soon??


Yes


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 29, 2022)

*Cannibal* *Coronal Mass Ejection* (CME) predicted for *this Thursday! *

Doesn't sound good! 

Details: https://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 29, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> *Cannibal* *Coronal Mass Ejection* (CME) predicted for *this Thursday! *
> 
> Doesn't sound good!
> 
> Details: https://www.spaceweather.com/


Think about baseball ⚾️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Think about baseball ⚾


Haha Kenny, I didn't write "canniball" or "cannon ball" or even "Zulu Cannibals" 
I wrote a *Cannibal CME* is coming towards Earth !! 

An update: "A NOAA computer model suggests that the second CME will overtake the first, merging into a single "Cannibal CME" before striking Earth's magnetic field around 0300 UT on March 31st.

If the NOAA model is correct, *the density of solar wind plasma around Earth could increase 10-fold when the CME arrives*, while the solar wind speed will top 700 km/s. These events would set the stage for *G2- to G3-class (strong!) geomagnetic storms*."

That's 3:00 AM GMT, *that's 23:00 (11:00pm) in NYC TODAY!*


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 30, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Haha Kenny, I didn't write "canniball" or "cannon ball" or even "Zulu Cannibals"
> I wrote a *Cannibal CME* is coming towards Earth !!
> 
> An update: "A NOAA computer model suggests that the second CME will overtake the first, merging into a single "Cannibal CME" before striking Earth's magnetic field around 0300 UT on March 31st.
> ...


My oh my, Dearest Tatiana ……. Is taking me literally! No my friend I was trying to make a bad joke in reference to “mass ejection” when I said think about baseball……………


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 30, 2022)

Everything sounds worse when you put “cannibal” in the phrase.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> My oh my, Dearest Tatiana ……. Is taking me literally! No my friend I was trying to make a bad joke in reference to “mass ejection” when I said think about baseball……………


Dear Kenny, don't forget that I'm a lady who doesn't know anything about baseball and even less about delaying mass ejections!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 30, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Dear Kenny, don't forget that I'm a lady who doesn't know anything about baseball and even less about delaying mass ejections!


My dear lady obviously you do! 😘


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 30, 2022)

Jokes aside it’s great we know beforehand this is happening but is there really anything we can do besides be aware what’s happening if we run into problems associated with this?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Jokes aside it’s great we know beforehand this is happening but is there really anything we can do besides be aware what’s happening if we run into problems associated with this?


First you can watch for spectacular auroras tonight around 23:00 NYC time. I know we will if it stays clear here in Montreal. Other than that who knows exactly...

From https://www.spaceweather.com/ :


> GEOMAGNETIC STORM WATCH (G3-CLASS): *Strong G3-class geomagnetic storms are possible during the early UT hours of March 31st when a Cannibal CME is expected to hit Earth's magnetic field.* During such storms, naked-eye auroras can descend into the USA as far south as, e.g., Illinois and Oregon (geomagnetic latitude 50o). North Americans should be alert for auroras after local nightfall on March 30th. The hours before dawn on March 31st are probably best for Europeans.




​


> X-CLASS SOLAR FLARE: Earth-orbiting satellites have just detected an X1.3-class solar flare (March 30 @ 1737 UT). The source is active sunspot AR2975--the same sunspot that has already hurled at least two CMEs toward Earth this week. NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory recorded the flare's extreme ultraviolet flash:
> 
> *Radiation from the flare ionized the top of Earth's atmosphere, causing a shortwave radio blackout over the Americas. Here is a blackout map. Aviators, mariners, and ham radio operators may have noticed unusual propagation effects at frequencies below 30 MHz.*
> 
> A CME is almost certainly emerging from the blast site. SOHO coronagraphs have not yet detected the cloud, but there is strong circumstantial evidence. For instance, the US Air Force has detected a Type II solar radio burst, a type of natural radio signal generated by CME shock waves. Also, *NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory has imaged a solar tsunami apparently generated by a CME leaving the sun's atmosphere.*




​


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 30, 2022)

My husband shared this with me to better understand.





About four of the strongest G5 class storms are likely per solar maximum, which means we could see them ahead. The worst case for a G5-class geomagnetic storm is that electrical grid lines could be affected, burning out transformers on Earth and triggering power outages (*as happened in Quebec in 1989*).


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m in NYC unfortunately I think there’s too much light in almost any city to see any aura related phenomena if something is happening, a drive into the country away from all of the lighted city environment might be in order if you really want to see this.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 30, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Everything sounds worse when you put “cannibal” in the phrase.


Spitfire Cannibal Strings has a nice ring to it


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 30, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Spitfire Cannibal Strings has a nice ring to it


Maybe more sinister than “worse.”


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 31, 2022)

'Cannibal' coronal mass ejection will hit Earth at nearly 2 million mph, scientists say


The giant solar flare is a combination of two massive ejections from the sun's surface.




www.livescience.com





Beautiful image from NASA but...




Note the Earth here ↖️.


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone in northern US / Canada get any cool aurora photos?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 31, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> Anyone in northern US / Canada get any cool aurora photos?


Was cloudy and rainy in Montreal  Others were more lucky:








Northern lights 2022: 10 photos of aurora borealis sightings in parts of US


Social media users shared photos using the hashtags #AuroraBorealis and #NorthernLights. Here are some of our favorites.




www.kiro7.com












Incredible Northern Lights photos show U.S. skies glowing after solar storm


The stunning phenomenon, also known as aurora borealis, could be seen in states including South Dakota and Montana on Wednesday night as part of a geomagnetic storm.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Bill1983 (Mar 31, 2022)

cuttime said:


> I think you're right. Astounding!


I think you possibly made a typo as that crazy event happened in 1859. And you're so right, if it happened today we'd all be in a world of hurt.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 31, 2022)

Bill1983 said:


> I think you possibly made a typo as that crazy event happened in 1859. And you're so right, if it happened today we'd all be in a world of hurt.


Actually this one did happen in 1989, my husband lived through it!  He even made physics calculations related to it and also simulated a constellation of satellites to study similar events. This is the info about that storm:









March 1989 geomagnetic storm - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 31, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> Anyone in northern US / Canada get any cool aurora photos?







__





Spaceweather.com Realtime Image Gallery






spaceweathergallery.com


----------



## Bill1983 (Mar 31, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Actually this one did happen in 1989, my husband lived through it!  He even made physics calculations related to it and also simulated a constellation of satellites to study similar events. This is the info about that storm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was totally unaware of that event.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 31, 2022)

Bill1983 said:


> Thanks, I was totally unaware of that event.


Understandable if you were only 5 or 6 years old at the time Bill.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 1, 2022)

"Last night we saw some amazing auroras in North Dakota," reports Elon Gane who sends this picture from the shore of Lake Darling:



​
Remarkably, this picture was taken using a cell phone---"my Samsung S22 Ultra," says Gane. "I was interested in how it would do and I'm pleasantly surprised by the result."


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 1, 2022)

For those of you who never had a chance to see LIVE auroras (borealis or australis) they are an astonishing spectacle! For ex. this video gives you just a bit of an an idea but in reality they're all very different and each is uniquely beautiful!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 1, 2022)

Somebody asked me to ask my husband (!) about what creates auroras in the first place. He sent me this link, one of the simplest explanation he could think of:

But also suggested to check for fun  the words "Jamarillo event" and such real other things that some people might find surprising.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 3, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Beautiful image from NASA but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cool video related to this image:


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 23, 2022)

Here we go again...

ANGRY SUNSPOT FACES EARTH: Sunspot complex AR2993-94 is crackling with M-class solar flares and, this weekend, it is directly facing Earth.





Earth to scale compared to sunspot





__





SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids






www.spaceweather.com


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 26, 2022)

Update:








Sunspot sends off double flare, as solar activity ramps up


The restless sunspot is disrupting radio communications.




www.livescience.com


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Apr 27, 2022)

Modern equipment can be destroyed by a solar storm. I guess the Russian army is safe.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 27, 2022)

Solar storms are especially *dangerous for low orbiting satellites*. First they can simply fry their electronics but they can also make them fall off the sky like it recently happened (in February 2022) to *40* *(forty)* of the 49 newest Twitter owner's _Starlink_ satellites!  Impressive video here:

​
I was explained that what happens in such cases is that the extra energy from the Sun's intense activity heats up the Earth's atmosphere which expands outwards. Satellites then face additional drag which ultimately knocks them out of their orbit and they fall and just desintegrate in the atmosphere after they have spent their limited amount of fuel onboard trying to correct the situation.








Solar storms can destroy satellites with ease — a space weather expert explains the science


When space weather reaches Earth, it triggers many complicated processes that can cause a lot of trouble for anything in orbit.




www.space.com






​
Check the mesmerizing animation here:


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b4/Comparison_satellite_navigation_orbits.svg


----------

